# Disclaimer ** Please read **



## Shaun (22 Aug 2016)

You should not use any of the information given here for diagnosing or treating a health problem, medical condition, or disease; or altering or prescribing any medication or other treatment.

Any advice posted here is for support purposes only. It is not intended as a substitute for advice by a doctor, medical professional or suitably qualified healthcare practitioner and CycleChat cannot be considered responsible for any problems that might arise as a result of any use of any of the material posted here.

*If you have any concerns about your health, please seek appropriate help from a doctor or suitably qualified healthcare practitioner.*

If you would prefer to discuss health issues that are personal or sensitive in nature, or that you may not wish the rest of the world to read about, please use the member-only *Personal Matters* forum.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

